# Lets talk BBQ!!!!!



## altcharacter

Yup, let the plans begin!!
Tentatively it should be the last weekend of may or the first weekend of june.

Lets do this!


----------



## Crayon




----------



## PaulF757

*I'm in*

I will offer up my backyard to host it. Lots of free parking and huge yard. I also have a large BBQ.


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> I will offer up my backyard to host it. Lots of free parking and huge yard. I also have a large BBQ.


Very generous and a great spot to have the BBQ,


----------



## fesso clown

I have a yard and a big BBQ too....









I made it myself. Look how proud I look!


----------



## kwsjimmy

*+1*

I'm in only if I can bring own shopping cart


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> I have a yard and a big BBQ too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it myself. Look how proud I look!


I'm tapping out, I can't compete with that. Crap, you got me beat again.


----------



## paulie

captain Sheeeeot!!! 

I cannot compete either, and our local freshco cost 25 cents for the cart. With gas prices the way they are, I cannot afford to tow a 25 cent cart (which would need a couple of tire changes on the way) AND bring beer and meat.

Unless venison or moose is an allowable meat!! Or a neighbour, who keeps shoveling his snow onto my lawn the dirty sob!!


----------



## teemee

maybe this summer we can have more than one bbq?! 
after all, alt is in the east end, Paul is in the west end, and fesso has an island!


----------



## altcharacter

My backyard is going to be dedicated to nothing but veggies this year so we would have to do a BBQ on my front yard 

And why don't you do a BBQ Marg!!

I'll post more info as the days go by.


----------



## fesso clown

In an effort to keep costs down and at the same time have enough for everyone I will bring the Velvet Brookynella kababs and skimmate hummous.


----------



## teemee

altcharacter said:


> My backyard is going to be dedicated to nothing but veggies this year so we would have to do a BBQ on my front yard
> 
> And why don't you do a BBQ Marg!!
> 
> I'll post more info as the days go by.





fesso clown said:


> In an effort to keep costs down and at the same time have enough for everyone I will bring the Velvet Brookynella kababs and skimmate hummous.


i would if i had a) a backyard, b) a barbecue 
I will bring food and beer to wherever else we do it. not the cooties, like fesso


----------



## Crayon

fesso clown said:


> In an effort to keep costs down and at the same time have enough for everyone I will bring the Velvet Brookynella kababs and skimmate hummous.


Skim-mate is only good for facials and those horrible green drinks all the movie stars drink.
Gag!

Will bring the 60 oz jar of margaritas of course. Or 2. Depends on how hot the weather is.
Well, not really, depends more on if I feel like squeezing that many limes....


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm down. Uh....try not to have it on a weekend when I'm out of town though 

I'll make some.......bacon? salami? some kind of charcuterie will be on hand.


----------



## altcharacter

Eric if you want to make bacon, my smoker is always available for you 

Good to see a good turnout so far


----------



## Flexin5

will bring bucket of KFC lol


----------



## darkangel66n

I am in. May even be able to host one.


----------



## altcharacter

I was sitting here drinking a beer and reading up on GFO I started to think "dam I really need some BBQ chicken!"

So tentatively Paul will be hosting the BBQ the first weekend of June. Lets say June 6th just so we have a date but it could be the 7th depending on Pauls schedule. If Paul isn't able to do it then I nominate Alex's house as the host for the party!! He was an awesome host last year and his wife is awesome as well 

Just a few things to consider before we start getting down to the nitty gritty.

All are welcome!
1)I could care less if you don't like me or someone that is going to be at the party. This isn't about drama and that can be left at the door or side gate. Let's get together and have fun and a good time.
2)Paul is our host so he has final say on what is going on. Please respect his house.
This is *NOT* a sanctioned GTAA party nor is it a gathering that the owners of this website are responsible for.
3)Kid friendly and please don't make an excuse about how you have your kids for the weekend.
4)If you want to bring food, please bring enough for everyone. If you don't want to bring...then don't! Nooooo worries mon!
5)A frag exchange is allowed but one won't be setup so if you're bringing frags to trade please bring the proper containers to keep your frags in. Paul has a beautiful tank and keeping frags in his tank during the BBQ might compromise his tank (like it did mine....still have kenya tree in my tank from 3 years ago!)
6) We will need help with a few things so if you have a bit of extra time to help out please contact me and I'll get you to help me.
7) Newbies and freshwater guys are welcome!!! We have converted *SOOOOOO* many freshwater guys it's actually funny!
8) Please respect Paul's house and try not to leave anything behind. For example...extra frags, pumps, heaters, lights, powerheads, children, wives, husbands, plumbing parts, and other things you might drop off. Paul is an awesome guy so let's show him some love.
9)If you are bringing something to help out with the BBQ please post it here or just PM with what you can bring and I'll put it on the list of stuff that we have.

Soooo.....
Let's talk sponsorships!!

We usually have a few sponsors that help out with the contests that we do and last year Uniboob helped us out with GFO and Carbon which I was a bit intoxicated to give out. So amazingly I still have it!!!! I'll give that out this year as one of the prizes of course but if anyone else (*Fragbox, Fragcave, Bigshow, Canada Corals*) would like to sponsor a contest or something else please feel free to contact me. Also, I love handing out business cards during the BBQ so if you have a business that you want to promote and you think we don't know about it please feel free to contact me. This is about the GTA saltwater community getting together and making it stronger and better, while eating awesome food and drinking beer...and smelling skimmate...

Who wants to volunteer to be a judge for the skimmate challange?

If I've missed anything feel free to chime in. 
Thanks


----------



## Crayon

Works for me! We can help set up as needed. You know what I'm bringing......


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah....
some kinda crazy veg dish right? Quinoa with Tempe and broccoli or something


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Yeah....
> some kinda crazy veg dish right? Quinoa with Tempe and broccoli or something


Uh, really????
Limes, tequila, Cointreau. And a personal driver.


----------



## Pruss

So newbies are welcome even if they are still assembling their tank?

I have access to very good coffee and very good beer. I'm also no slouch with brines, rubs and sauces... I also do them for food.

-- Pat


----------



## altcharacter

All are welcome, especially if they bring beer!!! Newbies are encouraged to come since you can ask as many questions as you want.


----------



## Marz

I have to convert some of you guys to scotch!!


----------



## Pruss

Marz said:


> I have to convert some of you guys to scotch!!


Highlands (Macallan's Double Wood or The Balvanie) or Islay (Lagavulin 16 or Talisker)?

-- Pat


----------



## Marz

Now I am happy. My mains right now are Bruichladdich (Islay) or Laphroaig. Although I do have highlands sitting


----------



## Pruss

Marz said:


> Now I am happy. My mains right now are Bruichladdich (Islay) or Laphroaig. Although I do have highlands sitting


 I used to LOVE Laphroaig, but lately it tastes like diesel to me. I'm thinking that the mineral content of their spring water is jacked up... Or my palate has changed. I'm definitely off it for the time being. Lagavulin 16 for special occasions and Talisker as my go to.

-- Pat


----------



## teemee

scotch with bbq?
dunno, i prefer it on a cold winters day, in front of a blazing fire.
I'm bringing beer, but will be drinking cheryl's margaritas!
thanks Paul for your hospitality.
Look forward to seeing your gorgeous tank again - hopefully by then it will be full of angels!


----------



## teemee

I will talk to NAFB about doing a sponsorship - they've always been generous in the past. If I manage to get up to SUM, i'll do the same, but that is a big if seeing as though it's nearly impossible for me to get to.


----------



## fireangel

Count me in! these get togethers are always fun! 
what kind of contests you planning Dave? I would be more then willing to sponsor a contest for the BBQ.


----------



## Marz

teemee said:


> scotch with bbq?


Scotch with cereal if I could


----------



## altcharacter

Marg we are probably heading to sum on our road trip at the end of the month.

All alcohol is welcome as long as you don't drink and drive. Be smart!

If you don't drink, no worries! We will drink for you


----------



## teemee

altcharacter said:


> Marg we are probably heading to sum on our road trip at the end of the month.
> 
> All alcohol is welcome as long as you don't drink and drive. Be smart!
> 
> If you don't drink, no worries! We will drink for you


great - well, i'll hit SUM up then.


----------



## altcharacter

Ok ladies and gents. Paul has confirmed that June 6th is a go for the BBQ to be at his house and I can't thank him enough for holding it at his house. 

It sounds crazy to say that it's 10 weeks away but you would be amazed at how time speeds up at this time of the year. 

Just like to say again that the BBQ is kid friendly so please bring your kids and possibly your spouse (although they would probably not want to come  )


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Ok ladies and gents. Paul has confirmed that June 6th is a go for the BBQ to be at his house
> 
> Just like to say again that the BBQ is kid friendly so please bring your kids and possibly your spouse (although they would probably not want to come  )


OMG! What spouse wouldn't want to come? &#128699;&#127378;


----------



## explor3r

I'm in for sure just let me know what can I bring to contribute, I think we should make the effort of doing the salinity contest this year since last year no one remembered about it.
I also don't mind sponsoring giving some of my livestock for actions or whatever...
 Who said Sangria?


----------



## ruckuss

This sounds great.. Count me in guys! pm me with details on how I can help. Looking forward to put faces to all these user names!

Shaun


----------



## teemee

Dan from AK is going to donate a prize. Pretty sure we have a few other lfs on board, too.


----------



## uniboob

I will donate GFO and carbon from last years event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UsAndThem

You gotta watch out Pat , these guys are notorious for converting us into Salt water guys. Proceed with caution lol


----------



## altcharacter

The list of converts is long!
Why do you think I went to the freshwater shrimp BBQ a few years ago.
I think three of those guys are now salties


----------



## bud091

UsAndThem said:


> You gotta watch out Pat , these guys are notorious for converting us into Salt water guys. Proceed with caution lol


+1 to this I went to alts house to get a heater one time and seen his small nemo tank and within a few I had my first salt tank


----------



## tom g

*saltie vs freshie*

we should come up with a system in avatar weather its a happy face or a nemo or something for every freshie that we influence to become a saltie ...
rated on a nomination by the freshie so when he or she converts they send a mod to add the symbol....


----------



## Flexin5




----------



## fury165

Omg Jay, it's 1.25am and I'm laughing my ass off waking up the house


----------



## jeef

I'd make the trip from b-town.


----------



## PaulF757

*Bbq*

Hello to all,

Since i will be hosting this BBQ, I thought i would chime in and say a little something. First off i'm looking forward to meeting allot of you junkies (lol) and catching up on with others.

Hopefully the weather will co operate, i have a fairly large backyard and can host allot of people so come on out. I have about 3-4 large table and chairs, so if anyone has more and wants to help out let Dave or I know. 2 house down from my house theirs a school so lots of parking is available and also on the street. Behind my house theres a kids park so if you want to bring your kids and they start to get bored we can send them there.

I'm dealing with ich in my DT so when you come don't expect to see a sweet tank and fish cause that aint happening. If you went to Alex's last year you will be very disappointed when you see mine. Even without ich i can't even come close to matching his tanks.

Looking forward to it and we'll see you here.


----------



## Bullet

Super generous of you to offer your beautiful home for the BBQ Paul
I have had the pleasure of meeting you and seeing your home and it is large and great size backyard

I wanted to drop my 2 cents about your ich comment and say that everyone who has kept fish (salt and fresh) has battled this parasite at one time or the other so no worries about the state of your tank at BBQ time - we can all appreciate what you are going through and you are dealing with it very methodically - I am impressed with your composure under these trying circumstances !  I guess that goes with the territory in your profession!


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks Sam, Im very patient but the wifey isn't as much. Having two QT tanks taking up her laundry doesn't make her very happy.

Ive decided that if my tank ever becomes infected with ich again then the fish will have to deal with it. I tried to removed them and treat them so they wouldn't die but i lost a few anyway, so its a no win situation. I'm all about re setting, learning from my mistakes, avoid the less reputable LFS, and do a better job in quarantine.


----------



## Crayon

Paul, not many tanks match the impressiveness of Alex's but I've seen yours and it is impressive.
Besides, we're coming for the drinking and food! Well, mostly the drinking....🍹🍸🍷🍺🍷🍻🍸🍹


----------



## explor3r

Crayon said:


> Paul, not many tanks match the impressiveness of Alex's but I've seen yours and it is impressive.
> Besides, we're coming for the drinking and food! Well, mostly the drinking....&#127865;&#127864;&#127863;&#127866;&#127863;&#127867;&#127864;&#127865;


What... who's that Alex guy anyways... Yes Paul no worries we are wall coming for the drinks...What do you like to drink usually....


----------



## disman_ca

Looking forward to it, like every year.


----------



## PaulF757

explor3r said:


> What... who's that Alex guy anyways... Yes Paul no worries we are wall coming for the drinks...What do you like to drink usually....


I don't know him, just some guy that thinks he's a hot shot or something, keeping hearing shit about him, maybe he will show up at the BBQ and I can finally see what's he's all about. Hopefully he brings one of his famous and so much talked about corals for a raffle draw.

Cheers amigo. I drink almost anything, but I've already stocked some liquor and beer.


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> I don't know him, just some guy that thinks he's a hot shot or something, keeping hearing shit about him, maybe he will show up at the BBQ and I can finally see what's he's all about. Hopefully he brings one of his famous and so much talked about corals for a raffle draw.
> 
> Cheers amigo. I drink almost anything, but I've already stocked some liquor and beer.


I hear he grows his frags in Unicorn tears


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> I hear he grows his frags in Unicorn tears


Not only that, but he strokes his corals gently while singing Spanish love songs. If you listen, all the corals are sighing.......&#128139;


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> Not only that, but he strokes his corals gently while singing Spanish love songs. If you listen, all the corals are sighing.......&#128139;


That makes a huge difference. I was singing Portuguese Fado and didn't get good results, so I hired a Spanish women and the corals are doing much better now, my polyp extension is still not where I like it to be but I'm trying to see if Antonio Banderas is available.

I'll keep u updated on my progress.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Gee...if I had a Spanish lady stroking my corals I'm sure I'd get great polyp extension!!!

Just sayin ...


----------



## fury165

Mikeylikes said:


> Gee...if I had a Spanish lady stroking my corals I'm sure I'd get great polyp extension!!!
> 
> Just sayin ...


You sure about that Mike?


----------



## PaulF757

Run for your life. There goes my polyp extension.



fury165 said:


> You sure about that Mike?


----------



## PaulF757

*Planning*

Hey Dave let's start organizing this BBQ.


----------



## explor3r

PaulF757 said:


> Run for your life. There goes my polyp extension.


Lol you guys are too much but whatever it bring you polyp extension out

Par Fa Var!!!!!!


----------



## sig

This was good prelude for BBBQ

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> This was good prelude for BBBQ


We've invited her to the BBQ to help sell raffle tickets.


----------



## Sunstar

I'd go, but chances are, I'd be working - the downside of working as a chef.


----------



## PaulF757

*Planning*

I'm gonna start it here and I'm sure Dave his going to add on to it.

Date is June 6th and I'm thinking 11am is a good time to meet up. It would be nice to get an idea of who's coming, and I know some will say they are coming but don't, in any case this is just so I can set up the venue accordingly.

I have four large tables and about 20 chairs for now. I would also like to get an idea of who's bringing what. I'll provide a case or two of beer, burgers and dogs, salad, fruit tray and my wife is baking a themed cake.

I do have a BBQ, but would rather not spend all afternoon cooking, so if you want to bring BBQ stuff I'll help out but don't expect me to cook it for you. 

I will have a frag or two to give out, and Alex will be doing the salinity contest. I know Dave is working on a few other goodies for us.


----------



## teemee

I've spoken with AK, SUM and NAFB about prizes as well.
As always, they're generous beyond words


----------



## disman_ca

I'm thinking about bringing a potato salad if everyone is okay with that.


----------



## teemee

I'll bring coleslaw and some booze


----------



## fury165

Hey Paul a suggestion....perhaps it would be great to have a list that would keep track of what is needed and what people are bringing. Something like Mains, side dishes, dessert and drinks would be a good start. That way you don't end up with 10 cold pastas and 24 cases of Jolt  Could also list any food allergies or dietary restrictions. Doesn't mean that folks can't bring those items, Just that any food containing those items should be labeled properly. 

I'll wait to figure out what to bring, but I'll start the allergy list

Fury165 - Bananas, and baby girl Fury is allergic to all forms of nuts


----------



## PaulF757

*Menu and attendance*

So please add your name on here if your coming and what you're willing to bring. If you have allergies please post as well so we can label properly.

PaulF757: Two cases of Beer, Salad, Burgers, sausages, fruit tray and Cake

Below are ideas for the BBQ:
Salinity contest


----------



## fesso clown

fury165 said:


> Hey Paul a suggestion....perhaps it would be great to have a list that would keep track of what is needed and what people are bringing. Something like Mains, side dishes, dessert and drinks would be a good start. That way you don't end up with 10 cold pastas and 24 cases of Jolt  Could also list any food allergies or dietary restrictions. Doesn't mean that folks can't bring those items, Just that any food containing those items should be labeled properly.
> 
> I'll wait to figure out what to bring, but I'll start the allergy list
> 
> Fury165 - Bananas, and baby girl Fury is allergic to all forms of nuts


----------



## altcharacter

Ok so we're almost into May and just a few weeks away from the BBQ to end all BBQ's so we should start chatting and thinking about what to bring and such.

Paul has graciously donated his house for the BBQ this year and we should help the guy out. From experience there are quite a few things that are needed for a event this size.

Just some background for you people that haven't been:
1st year 12 people
2nd year 22 people
3rd year 32 people
4th year....who knows??

All are invited including children and spouses. 
Trades are welcome but please don't ask to put your frags into Paul's tank. Bring a cooler bag or styro box to stash goodies.
Take home what you bring!!!! I literally have 6 chairs from 2 years 

*What is needed*
Food
Ice
Coolers to stash drinks
chairs
reusable cups or plastic cups and paper plates.
tables for food and such.
alcohol (I know this should be higher on the list)
friends!!! Bring some freshwater friends to show them how lame they really are 

So I'll donate my time to do the cooking on Paul's BBQ and I can also bring my barrel smoker to cook chicken wings, sausages, and hot dogs in. I'll also bring a small 4' fold-able table to put some food on. I can also supply tongs and spoons for salads and such. Lastly I can totally bring chaffing dishes from work if needed but I just need to know in advance how many we need so I can tell the boss.

Bring some food or not, it's more important to bring yourself and have a good time.

I don't think my wife and kids are coming so I might be able to fit a few bodies in my car but again that isn't definite.

*Contests*
4th annual skimmate challenge (yes I know we didn't do it last year) sponsored by BeanBag Frags!!!!!
Random draws sponsored by FragCave!!!
4th annual salinity challenge sponsored by SUM!!
There might be one other contest as well but just haven't decided yet.

Ok people, chime in!!


----------



## teemee

PaulF757 said:


> So please add your name on here if your coming and what you're willing to bring. If you have allergies please post as well so we can label properly.
> 
> PaulF757: Two cases of Beer, Salad, Burgers, sausages, fruit tray and Cake
> Margaret: Coleslaw, bottle of ?, Eton mess (dessert)
> 
> Below are ideas for the BBQ:
> Salinity contest


AK is donating something, as is NAFB. I will also talk to CRS. 
I guess we can figure out if they're won or?
To spread the love, maybe we can allow only one prize per person...? :/


----------



## Crayon

> PaulF757: Two cases of Beer, Salad, Burgers, sausages, fruit tray and Cake
> Margaret: Coleslaw, bottle of ?, Eton mess (dessert)


Crayon (Cheryl and John): the requisite gallon of Margaritas cause it will be tequila weather, some veggie burgers, and some buns for meat type stuff to go on.
And as long as nobody puts fish on the BBQ anywhere near my veggie burger, I will be fine. Yes....I am allergic to fish.....


----------



## PaulF757

I have a Blendtech Blender, the mother of all blenders, so we can make a shit load of margaritas for sure.

I have 4 tables, and about 15-20 chairs. I have two large coolers, and a huge container to store drinks in so were good for that i think. We will need lots of ice. I can setup my QT tank with a little heater in it to store the frags thats no problem.

I will have another sponsor as well, it will be revealed at the party (and no its not involving me). Roger and myself will also sponsor something, we will have a few nice frags to be won. My game will involve a bat, allot of spinning and running it think, but only after you've have 5 beers.


----------



## PaulF757

Sam (Bullet) has just donated 4 tickets to a Jays game that will added to the raffle draws.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> Sam (Bullet) has just donated 4 tickets to a Jays game that will added to the raffle draws.


Thanks Paul
Sorry that I can't attend the BBQ - previous family commitment that day


----------



## Dax

Well I was at the first, second, and third bbq; so how could I possibly break the streak?
Count me in and put me down for samosas.


----------



## Sunstar

I may or may not be able to go. I hope to have a job and if i get one, i might not beable to go, and if I don';t have one... same song.


----------



## PaulF757

So i spend a few hours today cleaning the BBQ, so she's ready to burn.

See you all there. This year we will have some really nice raffle prices.


----------



## y4zhuang

when is this


----------



## notclear

I know it is Saturday June 6. But I don't know the starting time.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Believe it starts at 11am.


----------



## PaulF757

*Roll Call*

Unless Dave the organizer has any changes we will all start to gather around 11am, have a few cocktails and dreams and then some lunch.

My address is 87 Letchworth Cres, Toronto. Theres plenty of parking at the School right next to my house. You can park on the street, no one has ever been ticketed here.

Lets start to a roll call of who's coming:

PaulF757 (obviously)
MikeLikes
Altcharacter


----------



## fesso clown

Will most likely be there with family.... hopefully.


----------



## goobafish

Sounds awesome! I am pretty close, and will definitely be there. Will be great to some of you guys for the first time. I will probably bring along some frags for the swap. Sounds like a great time.

I'll also donate 3 bottles of live pods for contests/raffles.


----------



## notclear

PaulF757 said:


> Unless Dave the organizer has any changes we will all start to gather around 11am, have a few cocktails and dreams and then some lunch.
> 
> My address is 87 Letchworth Cres, Toronto. Theres plenty of parking at the School right next to my house. You can park on the street, no one has ever been ticketed here.
> 
> Lets start to a roll call of who's coming:
> 
> PaulF757 (obviously)
> MikeLikes
> Altcharacter


PaulF757 (obviously)
MikeLikes
Altcharacter
notclear + one


----------



## notclear

goobafish said:


> I'll also donate 3 bottles of live pods for contests/raffles.


Can't wait to get one more bottle


----------



## rburns24

-
I'll be there, for sure. Lots of fun .
-


----------



## PaulF757

notclear said:


> PaulF757 (obviously)
> MikeLikes
> Altcharacter
> notclear + one


Rburns
Goobafish


----------



## PaulF757

goobafish said:


> Sounds awesome! I am pretty close, and will definitely be there. Will be great to some of you guys for the first time. I will probably bring along some frags for the swap. Sounds like a great time.
> 
> I'll also donate 3 bottles of live pods for contests/raffles.


Sweet, very nice of your. Thanks


----------



## altcharacter

Sorry I've been MIA but work has been unreal the last month.

Only a few weeks away and it looks like the weather might be amazing.

I'll answer PM's in a few


----------



## altcharacter

So we're only a few weeks away and I can't stress enough that everyone is invited to the BBQ regardless if you're a new guy or a seasoned vet. Freshwater guys and galls thinking about switching up are encouraged to come 

Thanks to all the vendors for the swag. There will be games of course!

Make sure to bring a sample of your Skimmate if you're going to be entered into the skimmate challage!! Nastiest most disgusting sludge wins!

We will also have the Salinity challenge this year again (I promise not to drink as much as last year)

A few other games to come.


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Freshwater guys and galls thinking about switching up are encouraged to come


What the frack is this Galls thing? What are we, a bladder??? And what the frack do you mean "switching it up"?? Is this some kind of new age wife swapping thing?

Us GALS would kick you guys butts in any type of bar brawl......just ask Red.

Oh forget that idea, he's into heading butting.....


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Us GALS would kick you guys butts in any type of bar brawl......just ask Red.
> 
> Oh forget that idea, he's into heading butting.....


You do know that Red is one of the renowned Hong Kong martial arts movie choreographers and even trained Jet Li, right?


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> You do know that Red is one of the renowned Hong Kong martial arts movie choreographers and even trained Jet Li, right?


uh, trained him in what? The use of one's head to take out an opponent? I find that more a Jason Statham type of move............


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> uh, trained him in what? The use of one's head to take out an opponent? I find that more a Jason Statham type of move............


Don't judge.. red's modesty is is no indication of his true talents. I bow to his mastery


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Don't judge.. red's modesty is is no indication of his true talents. I bow to his mastery


Fury, let's face it, you're a lover not a fighter. Given similar circumstances, you would have been running for the door....&#127939;&#127995;&#127973;&#127976;&#127977;


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Fury, let's face it, you're a lover not a fighter. Given similar circumstances, you would have been running for the door....&#127939;&#127995;&#127973;&#127976;&#127977;


Heh heh, if you only knew...


----------



## Taipan

Crayon said:


> uh, trained him in what? The use of one's head to take out an opponent? I find that more a Jason Statham type of move............


Someone pointed me into the direction of this thread.....

My first comment is that I took the "path of least resistance". No wild choreography. It took only several inches to make contact with one of the hardest parts of my of the body.



Crayon said:


> Fury, let's face it, you're a lover not a fighter. Given similar circumstances, you would have been running for the door....&#127939;&#127995;&#127973;&#127976;&#127977;


My next to last comment: Have you seen the size of Fury's and my cranium? I'm sure Fury would have no problem using it - figuratively and literally.

My final comment - Let's get this thread back on topic. Any questions/confusion will be answered at the BBQ by Crayon, Fury, and Exlpor3r. Have a good one.


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Heh heh, if you only knew...


And I would be running out the door right behind you!

OK, as Taipan said, let's get this convo back on track!

10 day count down clock starts now!

And no rib discussion this year either..........


----------



## twobytwo

How late does the bbq go until? I have to work until 6pm


----------



## Crayon

twobytwo said:


> How late does the bbq go until? I have to work until 6pm


I think you might have a cold that day........as a matter of fact, it looks like you have strep throat and there is just no way you could be at work.....cough cough cough.......


----------



## sig

Lord, Grant me serenity to
Accept the things I cannot change,
Courage, to change the things I can,
And
Wisdom to hide the bodies of the 
People
I killed because they pissed me!

just thinking loudly 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> Lord, Grant me serenity to
> Accept the things I cannot change,
> Courage, to change the things I can,
> And
> Wisdom to hide the bodies of the
> People
> I killed because they pissed me!
> 
> just thinking loudly


Now I,know who is doing the ribs this year


----------



## PaulF757

Reminder again, June 6th, spread the word. We can start to gather around 11am. If anyone can bring ice that would be great also.

I got two bags in my freezer ready to go.


----------



## Letigrama

PaulF757 said:


> Rburns
> Goobafish


Letigrama and Co.

I'll be there with the hubbie and kiddos. I got myself a bbq at home that day so i'll be there earlish. I can bring ice and anything else. Let me know if you need anything specific. I'll most likely like to buy frags as I cant trade nothing


----------



## Crayon

Im bringing frags too. I have a whole wack of stuff that needs new homes.
Will swap for monti's, goni's or cool shrooms!


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> Im bringing frags too. I have a whole wack of stuff that needs new homes.
> Will swap for monti's, goni's or cool shrooms!


I'm in for some trading.


----------



## PaulF757

So i just got some money from a fellow reefer thats attending the BBQ and he's supplies the soft drinks.

So i'll stock up on coke, diet coke and 7 up. I'll also have a bottle of wine for the connoisseurs out there. lol.

Its getting close to the date, so if you're attending please post it on here.

See you all soon.


----------



## notclear

I will bring some mini spring rolls. 

How will the frag swap/trade work?


----------



## PaulF757

notclear said:


> I will bring some mini spring rolls.
> 
> How will the frag swap/trade work?


Ask Dave, this will be my first. I guess you just find something you want to swap with.


----------



## goobafish

I just fragged a few colonies of palys/zoas from my tank. Will be sure to bring some frags to swap! Will bring some of these:


----------



## Letigrama

Hi Paul, I'll bring ice, beer, should I bring hamburgers/buns? Let us know what we need


----------



## Letigrama

Also, I don't have nothing to trade. Am I allowed to buy frags or I am only allowed to watch ???


----------



## PaulF757

Letigrama said:


> Hi Paul, I'll bring ice, beer, should I bring hamburgers/buns? Let us know what we need


Ok cool, that should work. Yes you can buy frags i guess, but we should make you watch just to punish you.


----------



## Letigrama

PaulF757 said:


> Ok cool, that should work. Yes you can buy frags i guess, but we should make you watch just to punish you.


Man oh man, I thought you guys love when chicks throw $5 bills at you. lol

Mark loves to bbq and he'll love to help if you need it.


----------



## PaulF757

Ok folks, the date is approaching, we need to spread the word around about the BBQ. Like i said before you're gonna be sad you missed this one because theres gonna be allot of nice corals to be won/traded.

Paul


----------



## Bayinaung

Hi what's the date time and location? browsed through the thread and saw only " first weekend of june". 

thanks!


----------



## notclear

June 6, this Saturday start from 11:00 am


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel

Count Darkangel and my self in for sure! 
I will bring some frags to swap. Who likes rastas?


----------



## Flexin5

sorry last minute but mind if i drop by for a little bit? what can i bring? 

location?


----------



## PaulF757

fireangel said:


> Count Darkangel and my self in for sure!
> I will bring some frags to swap. Who likes rastas?


Me likey


----------



## PaulF757

Flexin5 said:


> sorry last minute but mind if i drop by for a little bit? what can i bring?
> 
> location?


No you cannot drop by. Lol

87 letchworth cres.


----------



## PaulF757

Ok so I thought I would repost the address 

87 letchworth cres. Major intersection is Keele/hwy401

There's a school a few feet from my place. Park there and come to the bbq.

We could still use a fruit tray or two, and other finger food.


----------



## Flexin5

oh ok great, i'll bring a fruit tray and i don't mean alcharacter lol! jk jk jk

i can only stay for a short time but still would love to see some faces since the last bbq!


----------



## vaporize

PaulF757 said:


> Ok so I thought I would repost the address
> 
> 87 letchworth cres. Major intersection is Keele/hwy401
> 
> There's a school a few feet from my place. Park there and come to the bbq.
> 
> We could still use a fruit tray or two, and other finger food.


Hi Paul, BFP and I will be dropping by also, thanks for the organizing.

Cheers, Hubert


----------



## Letigrama

Paul, i bringing hamburgers, who else is bringing meat?


----------



## fesso clown

Letigrama said:


> Paul, i bringing hamburgers, who else is bringing meat?


I am bringing a rib.


----------



## PaulF757

I have a rack of ribs, some vendor hot dogs, fruit tray, salad and cake. Soft drinks, water, beer.


----------



## altcharacter

Sorry I've been absent guys and gals but I just got back from California and am pretty beat.

Thanks to everyone who is pitching in on food. This will be a huge help since in previous years I've always supplied the meat and such. Last year Alex supplied quite a bit of food as well.

Things that would be helpful to bring:
Chairs
Beverages (alcohol or non alcohol)
Food (chips are always needed)

I have plastic cups that I scored from work so I'll bring those and I might have paper plates as well but not 100% sure. We'll also need cutlery and napkins.

To hold you off until saturday Here is a pic I took of where I was born and raised in california...yeah...what am I doing in canada


----------



## Crayon

fesso clown said:


> I am bringing a rib.


A rib???? &#127830;&#127830;&#127830;&#127830;


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> A rib???? &#127830;&#127830;&#127830;&#127830;


His own, I'm gonna bbq the shit out of it. Lol.


----------



## PaulF757

He's alive and well, lol.

You better of brought back some goodies.



altcharacter said:


> Sorry I've been absent guys and gals but I just got back from California and am pretty beat.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who is pitching in on food. This will be a huge help since in previous years I've always supplied the meat and such. Last year Alex supplied quite a bit of food as well.
> 
> Things that would be helpful to bring:
> Chairs
> Beverages (alcohol or non alcohol)
> Food (chips are always needed)
> 
> I have plastic cups that I scored from work so I'll bring those and I might have paper plates as well but not 100% sure. We'll also need cutlery and napkins.
> 
> To hold you off until saturday Here is a pic I took of where I was born and raised in california...yeah...what am I doing in canada


----------



## notclear

A friend and I will bring:

Mini spring rolls (finger food)
Popcorners (taste like popcorn but look like chips)
Pack of Root Beer (although I think most people will go for the real beer)


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> I am bringing a rib.


adam's rib?


----------



## explor3r

I don't know what I'm going to bring but Ill bring something...I texted Director of the BBQ also know as Papi chulo to see what else is need......can't bring chairs or tables I'll be in a bike...
Hope to see you all there to have a nice chat and laugh..and eat....and drink...and who knows what else


----------



## fireangel

well i know i will have a couple frags to swap with people. I will try to put pictures of them on the bag even
What are people bringing to swap?


----------



## altcharacter

I'll bring my used underwear to swap....


----------



## Crayon

I'm bringing a massive number of polyps. All from FC, they grow like weeds. I don't know names very well. Plus some pulsing Xenia for Mario and Yoshi that has some sweet zoas on it, plus some birds nest, various types, plus maybe a rainbow monti if I can find it, plus a yellow porities for TeeMee if she's showing up, plus some other zoas that I don't remember their names, plus a carrot sponge for Bullet, if he's showing up, plus some limes and tequila.
The frags only come along as long as there is room in the car after I load the tequila.


----------



## notclear

Hmm, rainbow goni, I like it. But don't know if it is the same species that I have.


----------



## PaulF757

The host gets first dibs on the corals.


----------



## explor3r

PaulF757 said:


> The host gets first dibs on the corals.


Lol great move but you deserve it...I might bring some frags too to trade don't know yet what but Ill do.....


----------



## twobytwo

Any other stragglers like me? I'll do my best to show up before 7 as I'm working and cant get out of it (sorry Crayon). But, if it helps, I have a 200g pack of Big Als Frozen Mysis I can donate


----------



## disman_ca

altcharacter said:


>


What are we supposed to be impressed and jealous by this Dave? Well it worked damn you! What are you doing here when you could have that? I know, loaded question ha ha.


----------



## teemee

hey guys, i'm car-less and need some prizes for the bbq to be picked up from SuM. can anyone go today? please let me know.


----------



## disman_ca

teemee said:


> hey guys, i'm car-less and need some prizes for the bbq to be picked up from SuM. can anyone go today? please let me know.


Shoot I was there yesterday with my car, today I'm carpooling and can't stop by. I will be driving by on my way to the BBQ tomorrow so let me know if that works.

Jason


----------



## matti2uude

I don't know if we can make it, it's been a rough week and I have to work until 4:30 tomorrow.


----------



## teemee

disman_ca said:


> Shoot I was there yesterday with my car, today I'm carpooling and can't stop by. I will be driving by on my way to the BBQ tomorrow so let me know if that works.
> 
> Jason


Hi Jason, that would be great, thanks! I will let Ken know you will stop in tomorrow.

On another note, I also hope someone can pick up a colony that NAFB is offering as a prize for us. Please let me know. It takes me over an hour to get there on the TTC so I'm hoping one of you can. Please let me know so I can advise who will be going to pick it up.

Is there any way I can get a ride with someone to the bbq from downtown?


----------



## creature55

Hi Teemee, I had forgotten about the BBQ but I definitely want to go! I can for sure give you a ride from downtown if you don't mind being seen in my beat up car haha. Let me know 

Emily



teemee said:


> Hi Jason, that would be great, thanks! I will let Ken know you will stop in tomorrow.
> 
> On another note, I also hope someone can pick up a colony that NAFB is offering as a prize for us. Please let me know. It takes me over an hour to get there on the TTC so I'm hoping one of you can. Please let me know so I can advise who will be going to pick it up.
> 
> Is there any way I can get a ride with someone to the bbq from downtown?


----------



## teemee

emathieu55 said:


> Hi Teemee, I had forgotten about the BBQ but I definitely want to go! I can for sure give you a ride from downtown if you don't mind being seen in my beat up car haha. Let me know
> 
> Emily


HI Emily,
I'd love to be seen in your beat up car  Thank you!
I will send you a pm.

NAFB is sorted.

Thanks guys, see you tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## fesso clown

Glad you found a ride Marg, I was about to offer but I can't commit an exact time... Baby and all... 
See y'all tomorrow...


----------



## fireangel

I will be bringing 8 pieces from my for sale thread with me to trade with people! I just finished printing pictures of each piece that i will attach to the bag. The morning is fast approaching people! I can not wait!


----------



## PaulF757

matti2uude said:


> I don't know if we can make it, it's been a rough week and I have to work until 4:30 tomorrow.


Pass by for a quick beer anyway. I have your frag rack for you by the way.


----------



## altcharacter

Everyone remember to bring your *SKIMMATE!!!*
I'll also be bringing a bucket of salt so we can do the Salinity challenge again.

I'll be bringing my family as well


----------



## Crayon

Yeah for tomorrow!!!!
See everyone soon!


----------



## goobafish

Got some late night fragging to do, then an early morning of sieving and rinsing, I will be sure to bring plenty of pods. Any food unaccounted for? Glad to bring something. If we're good on the basics I will grab some fruit to wash down all that beef.

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Crayon

Gooba, can you bring me some pods????? Big bottle. I meant to pm you, but it's been crazy busy at work and I've been dog tired all week. And Rotifers, and whatever else it you have.


----------



## goobafish

Crayon said:


> Gooba, can you bring me some pods????? Big bottle. I meant to pm you, but it's been crazy busy at work and I've been dog tired all week. And Rotifers, and whatever else it you have.


No problem! I am just straining a few cultures now, going to bring a bunch of bottles with no phyto in them, and I'll add live phyto depending on how long you're intending on keeping the bottle.

I am also going to bring my camera gear, maybe I can snap some pictures of Paul's tank and any other corals people would like photo'd.


----------



## Letigrama

Good Morning Fellow reefers:

Further to Dave's post, this is what I 'll bring:

- Name Tags 
- Home made hamburgers ( oh yeah)
-some paper plates, cups and cutlery
-beer
-ice
-chips

- Money to buy all your frags. LOL


----------



## fury165

big thanks to our host Paul for organizing this for us  nice to see everyone out today make sure to post those pics!

Btw, where did you guys buy the expresso? Tasted a bit earthy..


----------



## tom g

*bbq*

a round of applause for paul for hosting the bbq , it was a pleasure to meet everyone and finally put a face to the name.
it was a great time , thanks again 
cheers


----------



## creature55

So glad I decided to come to the BBQ even though I'm such a noob! Had a great time, learned a lot, and brought home some nice corals  

Paul, as everyone else said, thanks so much for hosting!


----------



## altcharacter

Paul took me into the back room and showed me his staghorn...

Thanks for a great time!!


----------



## Flexin5

Yes thankyou Paul for having all of us! Had a great time as usual, it was nice catching up with everyone, Paul the tank looks fantastic


----------



## Crayon

Omg, Fury and Tom G:
You guys were posting thank you's while we were still rocking the party!!!

Well, not really. We closed down the show at 9. Thanks Paul for a great time. Your tank looks amazing.


----------



## tom g

*lmao*

yah pretty lame ehhh... well we did leave u lots of snackies the question is 
did u get a bonfire going .


----------



## rburns24

tom g said:


> yah pretty lame ehhh... well we did leave u lots of snackies the question is
> did u get a bonfire going .


-
No bonfire, but a great time . Thanks, Paul.
-


----------



## notclear

Yes Paul, thanks for the great hosting. And also thanks to Dave for organizing the contests and all the sponsors who gave out prices, even though I didn't win anything


----------



## explor3r

Paul thanks for hosting and for making a delicious BBQ the ribs were amazing and everything else of course.
It was good to see some new faces, I wish I could stay longer to have some margaritas and sangria but unfortunately I have to be somewhere else.
Overall it was a great Pauls place was just perfect for it.....
Till next time


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks folks you're all very welcome and it was my pleasure. It was great to meet some new faces, a big thanks to all of you.

This morning I realized a few things like all the condiments for the burgers. Oops sorry. 

We also forgot to give out three prizes. Two sets of tickets to a jays game donated by Sam (Bullet) and a $40 gift certificate at NAFB.

SO how do we do this? Dave should we use your spin wheel?


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> We also forgot to give out three prizes.?


Sounds like a case of too much sangria to me 

Sorry that I couldn't attend but I had a family event same day. But I'm sure that Paul did an outstanding job and good times were had by all !


----------



## ruckuss

Thanks for having us Paul. Good time! Wish I could have made it there earlier good to put faces to names.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Yeah .. too bad I could not make it earlier myself.

Sorry I missed a lot of you guys. 

Mikey


----------



## Crayon

Bullet said:


> Sounds like a case of too much sangria to me
> 
> Sorry that I couldn't attend but I had a family event same day. But I'm sure that Paul did an outstanding job and good times were had by all !


Well the fuzzy carrot sponge I brought for you went back into my refugium. Will stay there until next year.......


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> Yeah .. too bad I could not make it earlier myself.
> 
> Sorry I missed a lot of you guys.
> 
> Mikey


C'mon Mikey, all the important people were still there! And besides it meant more of that delicious cake for us!


----------



## teemee

sorry to have missed the party, but was coming down with something and felt kind of crap. 
having procured it, unless anyone objects, I think the NAFB gift certificate can go to the host. 
Thanks again Paul, and hope to make it next time.
It would have been great to see you lot, and meet some new faces. Cheryl, can you put me on the list for the fuzzy carrot?


----------



## Bullet

teemee said:


> sorry to have missed the party, but was coming down with something and felt kind of crap.
> having procured it, unless anyone objects, I think the NAFB gift certificate can go to the host.
> Thanks again Paul, and hope to make it next time.
> It would have been great to see you lot, and meet some new faces. Cheryl, can you put me on the list for the fuzzy carrot?


FWIW Teemee, Paul deserves the NAFB cert !! Very good suggestion!!


----------



## PaulF757

How about this, and I think it's fair. Alex and Thang were winners yesterday but defer to the next person, very nice of them to do so, so let's award them the two pair of tickets. 

Anyone have issues with that? If not then it's done.


----------



## tom g

*prizes*

absolutely ..... A+++++++

and u take the NAFB gift certificate for being the host ...........


----------



## fesso clown

Agreed, Alex and Thang to the ballgame (there's a joke there somewhere but I am to classy to make it) and Paul gets the NAFB certificate for being a gracious ketchup deprived host. 
Thanks again everyone for a fun time!


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks guys, you're too nice but didnt we give that one away now that i think about it?

Dave???????


----------



## altcharacter

Nafb was never given out.


----------



## PaulF757

So They did it again folks, theses guys are awesome, but they passed on the tickets, They were great full about the offer but they wanted others to have them instead. So when i get home tomorrow i'll draw names again.

I will exclude the previous winners from the draw so its fair for the rest.

Paul


----------



## darkangel66n

Thanks Paul for your hospitality. Party was great and it was great to see everyone.


----------



## Dax

Great gathering, great host, great time.
The one SW event I look forward to every year.
Thanks Paul.


----------



## altcharacter

I don't remember if we put my name in. Doesn't matter though


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> I don't remember if we put my name in. Doesn't matter though


I wouldn't forget you Dave. It was in, and i'll include it on this next one.

Also, your skimate is still here. LOL.


----------



## Letigrama

Thank you Paul for being a wonderful host. What a wonderful time we had, and gorgeous day!. Mark and I loved to meet everyone and I thank you for all the advice and wonderful frags. Special shout out to Alex, Eric and Mike for all the freebies I got, you guys rock!. Hopefully one day I can return the favor to fellow reefers. Question, what's Eric's Username? is it DAX?

Thank you!


----------



## Crayon

teemee said:


> Cheryl, can you put me on the list for the fuzzy carrot?


TeeMee, sorry to hear you were sick. I even brought you a yellow porities. The fuzzy carrot is tiny right now. I have a rock in my refugium that it latched onto and will keep it safe until the 3 or 4 small colonies grow a bit bigger. Will probably break the rock up a bit, because it's fairly big. About 12 cm x 8 cm x 4 cm thick. Bullet said he wanted some, too. wI'll bring it to the BBQ next year.........&#127828;&#127828;&#127828;


----------



## notclear

What does this sponge look like, picture? Thanks.


----------



## fury165

teemee said:


> sorry to have missed the party, but was coming down with something and felt kind of crap.
> having procured it, unless anyone objects, I think the NAFB gift certificate can go to the host.
> Thanks again Paul, and hope to make it next time.
> It would have been great to see you lot, and meet some new faces. Cheryl, can you put me on the list for the fuzzy carrot?


Fantastic call Teemee, Paul certainly deserves it. Was wondering where you were, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> I don't remember if we put my name in. Doesn't matter though


Your prize was the fact that we let you bask in our August presence


----------



## goobafish

Thanks again for hosting this Paul! Was great to meet everyone and the frag swap and contests were a lot of fun.


----------



## PaulF757

You guys are the best. That was fun, i already told my kids about the one next year, we should do it in two months. LOL

The frags i got are doing great, copepods are in the tank, and all i need now is for Mrs. Crayon to grow me a piece of that orange sponge.


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> The frags i got are doing great, copepods are in the tank, and all i need now is for Mrs. Crayon to grow me a piece of that orange sponge.


Ahem,
Ms.
M S
eemm eess

I have 2 different kinds of orange sponge, and you should have said something at the BBQ cause I brought one for Bullet and he never showed up!
Oh well, you are going to have to visit to get a sponge now. It's not even an hour from our place to you. Faster if you ignore the speed limits. Slower if it's Friday night.


----------



## Mikeylikes

field trip to Cheryl's place ! I want some of dat too !


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> Ahem,
> Ms.
> M S
> eemm eess
> 
> I have 2 different kinds of orange sponge, and you should have said something at the BBQ cause I brought one for Bullet and he never showed up!
> Oh well, you are going to have to visit to get a sponge now. It's not even an hour from our place to you. Faster if you ignore the speed limits. Slower if it's Friday night.


Sam is my buddy and i didnt want to take his sponge.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> Sam is my buddy and i didnt want to take his sponge.


Thanks for thinking of me MS Crayon !  Very kind 
When you are able, I would love to grab that cool sponge that you've kept aside for me ! If of course, you're not still upset about my non appearance at the BBQ! 
I'm up your way all the time now that the roads has recently opened !! 
Would you mind if I fragged it and gave a hunk to my buddy Paul - it might persuade him to give you a "friends" discount on your new tank !


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> field trip to Cheryl's place ! I want some of dat too !


Well, it might take a while to get enough for everyone.....Maybe it will show up on an order somewhere, like TeeMee's next NPS order???

This is a fuzzy carrot coral. Mine look more like fuzzy nibs right now. It started out big and then spread to 6 or 7 different spots. It's now starting to come back but all the nibs are under 1 cm










Oh, and anytime anyone wants a field trip, there is a beach just around the corner from us, and beer on the deck!


----------



## twobytwo

Thanks for the party Paul. Sorry I missed the PG party and only could get there for the VIP after-hours version. Next time I'll try to come earlier!


----------



## gtareef

Thank you Paul and Dave for hosting the party. I had a blast.


----------



## PaulF757

The lucky winners for a pair of Jays tickets for June 27th is 

Altcharacter 
MikeLikes

See Dave you did win something. These are really good seats guys. Come and grab your tickets. If they any of them pass then the next lucky winner is 

Notclear, then Ruckuss.


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> The lucky winners for a pair of Jays tickets for June 27th is
> 
> Altcharacter
> MikeLikes
> 
> See Dave you did win something. These are really good seats guys. Come and grab your tickets. If they any of them pass then the next lucky winner is
> 
> Notclear, then Ruckuss.


And if anyone needs a date to the game, just let me know.......⚾⚾⚾


----------



## Bullet

Crayon said:


> And if anyone needs a date to the game, just let me know.......⚾⚾⚾


Very nice offer fellas !


----------



## altcharacter

Just saw I won these tickets!! Woot woot!!! I might take you up on that offer Cheryl


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Just saw I won these tickets!! Woot woot!!! I might take you up on that offer Cheryl


June 27 is Texas!! Just realized it's a weekend game, with Pride and the Pan Am games on, I will be as far from downtown as I can possibly get.
Sorry Dave, but you will have to find another date......rats! I'm loving what the jays are doing right now.


----------



## PaulF757

Dave I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## ruckuss

so... when is the next BBQ??


----------



## altcharacter

We usually only meet once a year to ensure that the reefing community doesn't all congregate in one place. When we have a BBQ like this it's easier for the Ninja's and snipers to target us.

The only other time we meet up like this is in the parking lot of SUM and Canada Corals for boxing day but there are usually no drinks then


----------



## Mikeylikes

Crayon said:


> June 27 is Texas!! Just realized it's a weekend game, with Pride and the Pan Am games on, I will be as far from downtown as I can possibly get.
> Sorry Dave, but you will have to find another date......rats! I'm loving what the jays are doing right now.


Wait ... Aren't Pan Am games starting July 7th?


----------



## Bullet

Schedule

The Pan Am schedule runs from July 7 to 26, 2015, and covers all 36 Pan Am Games sports.

The Parapan Am schedule, which runs from August 7 to 15, 2015, will cover all 15 parasports contested at the Games.


----------



## Crayon

Bullet said:


> Schedule
> 
> The Pan Am schedule runs from July 7 to 26, 2015, and covers all 36 Pan Am Games sports.
> 
> The Parapan Am schedule, which runs from August 7 to 15, 2015, will cover all 15 parasports contested at the Games.


Ok, fine, I was a week early. I just know they're going to start HOV lanes the Monday after so I figured things will start getting nutty soon.
Sorry Dave, didn't mean to scare you. I'm still out.


----------

